# New Hay Shed



## r82230

Well the first step is done, in my quest of getting a new hay shed put up this year. Wait it might be second step, went to FCS and signed paperwork last week for the loan to cover part of the cost (now if they would just tell l don't have to pay it back, I could become more liberal even). 





  








Barn 001




__
r82230


__
May 9, 2018











  








Barn 002




__
r82230


__
May 9, 2018











  








Barn 003




__
r82230


__
May 9, 2018








This step took the operator about 7 hours, to break up a little concrete pad that a 36' diameter corn bin use to rest upon. I gave up on growing corn over 30 years ago, when my cost to grow/market/haul was about $2.52 a bushel (and corn was selling at $2.35 a bushel, didn't think more volume was the answer thank God).

The little orange stake in the for ground is the mid-point of this end of the new shed. This pad, was setting towards one end of the newly planed shed.

Today, hopefully there will be a funeral for this broken-up concrete (leaving me a little needed back-fill even). And get the site prep done(leveled), the dozer is already sitting on the sideline.

I'm having the Amish build the new shed, hopefully starting next week.

Larry


----------



## Thorim

Looking forward to seeing what the new hay shed looks like when done. The Amish do pretty good work.


----------



## somedevildawg

Looks like it'll be a fun project......that "little concrete pad" looks purty dang thick to me.

You just must not be a real farmer ifn you didn't think $2.52 was good enough, it was so simple...you thought about it, just shoulda pulled the trigger and farmed another 1k acres to get that cost of production to $2.40.....coulda paid off that land in no time, and built you a shed for future hay storage, thus saving you some coins now . See.....it wasn't that hard, just had to do some more figgering. Oh well, missed opportunities come around quite often in the farming business, there will be another "windfall" don't you just worry....


----------



## r82230

somedevildawg said:


> Looks like it'll be a fun project......that "little concrete pad" looks purty dang thick to me.


30-32" thick around outside, only 12" in the middle. Concrete used to be slightly cheaper than today. Seems I'm paying to bust up some and paying to lay some. :huh:



somedevildawg said:


> You just must not be a real farmer ifn you didn't think $2.52 was good enough, it was so simple...you thought about it, just shoulda pulled the trigger and farmed another 1k acres to get that cost of production to $2.40.....coulda paid off that land in no time, and built you a shed for future hay storage, thus saving you some coins now .


I should have known better it seems. Your wisdom is a little too late it seems, where were you when I need you anyhow, out fishin' or something? 

Ah, shucks I just realized I could have been a BTO filing for bankruptcy by now by following your advice, dang it anyhow. 

Larry


----------



## r82230

Well the site is level and here is what I'm thinking on the lay-out of the new hay shed. Keeping the doors on the ends towards one side (thanks to HT folks, IDR exactly who to thank ).





  








Barn 005




__
r82230


__
May 11, 2018








I'm springing for all roll up doors (have enough sliders, they don't mix well with ice it seems and I'm getting older for some reason or another).

The partial concrete floor will be used as an 'over flow' area if needed, other wise equipment storage is my thought. Meeting with asphalt guy maybe this weekend to figure out this aspect of flooring (80' of east end of shed). Any brain storms on what you would do?

The larger end door is facing West, the East door is a straight shot to the road (80' - 85', but I have to add some more fill to reduce the present downward slope for a large trailer or dig it out and make a loading dock?). 20' door might also be an over-kill, but you never know. The 3 side doors all face the North (just because of where I had to locate shed), was going to make one or two doors small, but decided to stay all the same size.

3 man doors might be over-kill also, but the cost is almost minimal.

Larry


----------



## woodland

Looks nice.????

Just a question on the side doors. Are you getting the stoppers on the roof to keep the snow from sliding off on top of you during a warm winter afternoon? When our sheds or shop empty their roofs I sure wouldn't want to be under the eaves. ????

Be nice to see updates as it comes along. Good luck????


----------



## r82230

woodland said:


> Just a question on the side doors. Are you getting the stoppers on the roof to keep the snow from sliding off on top of you during a warm winter afternoon?


Hadn't thought about that, I have to ask what the upcharge is I guess. Worst part I have seen them on lots of other buildings in MY area and it never occur to me to install them on my shed. :huh:

Depending on cost, might only do the one door on the north side, farthest to the west. Between it and West side doors, should see the most use, during the winter months. Eg. the closest to where I'm usually be coming from (other buildings/house/field locations). All the rest of my buildings are West or Southwest of this building, BTW.

Thanks for the tip/question,

Larry


----------



## r82230

Well here is the questions of the day, for those who might have done (or thought about doing):

How thick did you put down your asphalt in your hay shed?

What and how thick was your underlayment(s)?

If you had a 'do over' (mulligan, I think is the golf term), what would you do different?

FYI, I'm thinking of putting down 4" of 21AA (crushed concrete?), compacting, then 4 more inches of same (compacting again), then two 3" (finished thickness) layers of 13A asphalt. This will be installed on one end of shed (80'), the remaining 40' will be concrete, BTW.

One of the reasons for asking about the 'do over', is I just got my first quote on the asphalt, YIKES!!! I might be spending a lot more on the floor than the building!!! :huh:

The shed is sitting on well drained soil (I live on a gravel pile it seems), all sides will have 1' - 5' grade way from shed, within the first 20'.

Larry


----------



## MrLuggs

r82230 said:


> Well here is the questions of the day, for those who might have done (or thought about doing):
> 
> How thick did you put down your asphalt in your hay shed?
> 
> What and how thick was your underlayment(s)?
> 
> If you had a 'do over' (mulligan, I think is the golf term), what would you do different?
> 
> FYI, I'm thinking of putting down 4" of 21AA (crushed concrete?), compacting, then 4 more inches of same (compacting again), then two 3" (finished thickness) layers of 13A asphalt. This will be installed on one end of shed (80'), the remaining 40' will be concrete, BTW.
> 
> One of the reasons for asking about the 'do over', is I just got my first quote on the asphalt, YIKES!!! I might be spending a lot more on the floor than the building!!! :huh:
> 
> The shed is sitting on well drained soil (I live on a gravel pile it seems), all sides will have 1' - 5' grade way from shed, within the first 20'.
> 
> Larry


Did 4" of roadbase (21AA), then 4" of asphalt in mine, worked out well. But yeah, it's ungodly expensive 

If I was to do it again (which I likely am in the next year or two, I would deepen my ratwalls/skirts to stop critters burying under and up through the asphalt to get into the nice warm barn in the middle of winter. We had one critter dig out a small hole in the asphalt in one corner, which annoyed me no end.


----------



## r82230

MrLuggs said:


> Did 4" of roadbase (21AA), then 4" of asphalt in mine, worked out well. But yeah, it's ungodly expensive
> 
> If I was to do it again (which I likely am in the next year or two, I would deepen my ratwalls/skirts to stop critters burying under and up through the asphalt to get into the nice warm barn in the middle of winter. We had one critter dig out a small hole in the asphalt in one corner, which annoyed me no end.


I'm putting down what we call 'rat walls' (should be call 'woodchuck walls'). How deep did you install yours, if you don't mind me asking? And did you do the asphalt in one or two layers? (For better compaction, I'm thinking out loud).

Larry


----------



## MrLuggs

r82230 said:


> I'm putting down what we call 'rat walls' (should be call 'woodchuck walls'). How deep did you install yours, if you don't mind me asking? And did you do the asphalt in one or two layers? (For better compaction, I'm thinking out loud).
> 
> Larry


Mine only went down about 6"

Asphalt went down in one layer, and didn't have any problems. Keep in mind that your flooring will take 6 months+ to fully cure, so you won't want to park your tractor, wagons, or anything that has a small footprint on the floor for any length of time.

I never put a sealcoat on our floor, was one of those things on the "maybe one day" but the barn was never empty enough to get it done, but in hindsight, doesn't need to be done. Wouldn't do that if/when I put in another floor.


----------



## Palmettokat

MrLuggs said:


> Did 4" of roadbase (21AA), then 4" of asphalt in mine, worked out well. But yeah, it's ungodly expensive
> 
> If I was to do it again (which I likely am in the next year or two, I would deepen my ratwalls/skirts to stop critters burying under and up through the asphalt to get into the nice warm barn in the middle of winter. We had one critter dig out a small hole in the asphalt in one corner, which annoyed me no end.


Just wondering is there any chemical that could be applied to stop them like they do for termites?


----------



## r82230

Palmettokat said:


> Just wondering is there any chemical that could be applied to stop them like they do for termites?


If someone came up the chemical, would make a mint selling it here in Michigan.


----------



## r82230

Some more pictures, finally seeing some progress:

Some of the building materials arrived.





  








Barn 022




__
r82230


__
Jun 5, 2018











  








Barn 021




__
r82230


__
Jun 5, 2018








The Amish have the holes drilled and are setting some poles yesterday.





  








Barn 010




__
r82230


__
Jun 5, 2018











  








Barn 008




__
r82230


__
Jun 5, 2018











  








Barn 007




__
r82230


__
Jun 5, 2018











  








Barn 009




__
r82230


__
Jun 5, 2018








About 1/2 the poles in & plumbed, the Amish boys called it a day. They had to work to move (plumb) by hand those 24' and 30' poles by George. I'm pretty sure I out weight any two of them almost (I know I'm about a good foot taller too).





  








Barn 016




__
r82230


__
Jun 5, 2018











  








Barn 015




__
r82230


__
Jun 5, 2018











  








Barn 014




__
r82230


__
Jun 5, 2018











  








Barn 013




__
r82230


__
Jun 5, 2018








They hired the bobcat, to drill the post holes (they finished digging by hand). They also used the bobcat to place the poles in the holes (being the ground was dry enough to support the leaning poles).

I leveled the 21AA with my tractor's front bucket, did fairly well leveling it, everything was within 2".  My son even said "not bad Dad", which I told him I probably would have done better, if I had put the back blade on. -_-

Larry


----------



## r82230

Well after yesterday's work and this Friday, the Amish are taking a little break (family reunion in Iowa and having to wait on trusses it seems). 

Here are the boys up in the bucket (they are not running telehandler, operator hired with machine). I kidded them about not climbing on ladders, BTW. They said 16' rafter height they do, 20' rafters are faster this way. They are doing everything else (except setting rafters), via ladders and/or just climbing.





  








Barn 025




__
r82230


__
Jun 7, 2018











  








Barn 026




__
r82230


__
Jun 7, 2018











  








Barn 027




__
r82230


__
Jun 7, 2018








Here are a couple of pictures to put the height into perspective, tractor is just shy of 9' to top of cab, loader reaches just shy of 12' at pins. My wife just got back from her trip and got her first look at project. She say's 'My gosh, I didn't realize how big this shed is', I probably just smiled. ^_^





  








Barn 028




__
r82230


__
Jun 7, 2018











  








Barn 029




__
r82230


__
Jun 7, 2018











  








Barn 030




__
r82230


__
Jun 7, 2018








Larry


----------



## r82230

Progress has been slooooooooooooowed down, (actually stopped for the last 2 weeks) seems the truss makers are running behind, maybe tomorrow or early next week before delivery (was supposed to be June 15th truss delivery). Guess there wouldn't be any 1st cutting SS bales going into this shed, this year anyhow. :mellow:

Larry


----------



## Hayjosh

r82230 said:


> Progress has been slooooooooooooowed down, (actually stopped for the last 2 weeks) seems the truss makers are running behind, maybe tomorrow or early next week before delivery (was supposed to be June 15th truss delivery). Guess there wouldn't be any 1st cutting SS bales going into this shed, this year anyhow. :mellow:
> 
> Larry


That would have to be supremely annoying. I checked back into this thread figuring that thing was about done. That is one big ass shed.


----------



## Palmettokat

r82230 said:


> Progress has been slooooooooooooowed down, (actually stopped for the last 2 weeks) seems the truss makers are running behind, maybe tomorrow or early next week before delivery (was supposed to be June 15th truss delivery). Guess there wouldn't be any 1st cutting SS bales going into this shed, this year anyhow. :mellow:
> 
> Larry


I know the feeling. Was suppose to have one built before June 1st. He never broke ground or even ordered material. Now the builders are backed up here as is trusses and prices have and are jumping. Was fortunate to have a nephew who has barn space to hold my first two cuttings by paying person baling with hay which he makes more due to what he can sell the hay for. Today fell like getting a shelter this year is just not going to happen. Disappointing. Wondering about one of the soft top shelters like a green house.


----------



## r82230

Well the trusses finally got built and delivered (last Thursday). The Amish worked this week, prepping stuff (3 man crew). Today the crane, tele-handler showed up and two Amish crews (8 guys total).

First truss went up at about 9am.





  








Barn 031




__
r82230


__
Jul 12, 2018











  








Barn 032




__
r82230


__
Jul 12, 2018











  








Barn 033




__
r82230


__
Jul 12, 2018











  








Barn 034




__
r82230


__
Jul 12, 2018











  








Barn 035




__
r82230


__
Jul 12, 2018











  








Barn 036




__
r82230


__
Jul 12, 2018











  








Barn 037




__
r82230


__
Jul 12, 2018











  








Barn 038




__
r82230


__
Jul 12, 2018











  








Barn 039




__
r82230


__
Jul 12, 2018








Here is their progress in just 2 hours (almost half done). Six guys have not come down since the first truss went up.





  








Barn 040




__
r82230


__
Jul 12, 2018








The plan is to get half way, take a 'donut' break, while crane moves, set the remaining trusses BEFORE they take a lunch break. They can cut the cost of the crane rental. The tele-handler will stay to load the OSB on to the roof, supposedly steel tomorrow. The leader tells me, I can park hay in it by tomorrow night (to bad rain is in my forecast, but I could use it).

The other good news, is that I baled a few RB of 2nd cutting (33 bales) Monday. The Amish crew leader, just bought all of them for his Dad, himself and a neighbor.  He has to hire someone to haul them 35 miles.  I have to admit, I seen him eyeballing them the other day, he ask last night if they were for sale and told this morning they wanted them all.

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg

'Round here if someone went to eyeballing something, it might not be there tomorrow 
Barn is looking good! No wonder them Amish are so popular, hard work never goes out of style.....


----------



## r82230

Well the last truss got set, they were on pace to have them all set within 5 hours!!





  








Barn 042




__
r82230


__
Jul 13, 2018











  








Barn 041




__
r82230


__
Jul 13, 2018








The sad part (and it scared the be-Jesus out of me. I tell that story in shortly), within a minute of taking the last picture, one of the Amish guys (on far side), stepped on a unsecured 2x4 and fell to the ground (remember this shed has 20' eves, so he fell maybe 24-25'). He broke his right wrist, left elbow and pelvic bone.

Why it scared me so, is this: A few years ago, we had an ice storm here in Michigan. My brother owned/operated a bucket truck (small truck with a bucket on like telephone/cable companies have, raise to about 18'- 20'). My brother didn't want some ice covered tree limbs to fall on to his power lines gong to his house (knocking his power out). So, he and his barely a teenager son, go out to remove some limbs. My brother in the bucket, his son pick-up the cut off tree limbs.

The catch on the door of the bucket didn't work, my brother didn't attach the safety chain to the door and didn't wear/attach a safety harness. As he was leaning out to cut a tree branch, the door opened, my brother took a face first dive, with a belly landing. Total falling distance 14-16'. He rolled over, thinking he just knock the wind out of himself, but could get up. Goes by ambulance to hospital, but loses conscious on the way. His widow was told that when he hit the ground the deacceleration of the impact with the ground put a rip/tear in his aorta. So basically, he was bleeding out inside himself, even if he would have been right at the hospital he would not have made it. Seems our hearts/lungs just hang in bodies (like other species), hence air bags in cars to reduce how fast we deaccelerate in an accident, saving lives in the process. About the only positive that came out of my brother's situation, is that his widow allowed him to become an organ donor, so some other folks had a chance at a better life. For me, anyone falling any distance hits to close to home.

Then this morning, I get a call from the Amish builder, that the guy who fell yesterday son, just broke his wrist, while loading some OSB. The shed is not the first thing in mind right now. That's a Dad and a son in the same Amish family unable to work for a while. I'm&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. IDK.

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg

Wow, tough story.....sorry to hear of that, all the way around. Life is short....


----------



## Vol

That is a terrible thing to hear of.....I think many of us have been very lucky about work incidents and don't think about how fortunate we were nor do we give thanks to the One who watched over us and spared us the injury. I hope someone will take up the slack for that family...to have a father and a son injured from work will be tough on them financially.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayjosh

Is your liability insurance responsible for paying for their injuries? One of the warnings I've received about hiring Amish builders is they aren't legally required to carry insurance--and in most cases, don't--therefore potentially presenting a liability risk to you.


----------



## OhioHay

The Amish church will take care of the medical bills.


----------



## somedevildawg

OhioHay said:


> The Amish church will take care of the medical bills.


But they could possibly come and get him for loss of wages etc. I don't know anything about the Amish except that they outwardly appear to be very religious, if that trumps litigation then more power to them but it's certainly not the norm' anymore......cya either way fellas when hiring workers on the property, regardless of who it is, too damn many fat hungry atty's out there ready and willing to ruin your life....


----------



## Palmettokat

Larry, sorry about the accident on your barn and also the son's accident. On top of how your brother passed no doubt it was/is a heart felt reminder. It really only takes a second. May the end result be positive for all.


----------



## r82230

OhioHay said:


> The Amish church will take care of the medical bills.


Here they call it the parish (same difference) and the parish doesn't cover all of it I'm being told by their driver. The same family had another son get hurt the day before Dad's accident, seems he was watering the horses and a young colt, kicked him in the head. They thought he might lose an eye (they were wrong, thank goodness). That Amish family had a heck of a week.

Back to shed, here was the first piece of steel going on,





  








Barn 43




__
r82230


__
Jul 23, 2018











  








Barn 44




__
r82230


__
Jul 23, 2018








Here is of this year's crop being temporally stored, along with construction materials.





  








Barn 45




__
r82230


__
Jul 23, 2018











  








Barn 46




__
r82230


__
Jul 23, 2018








Digging rat walls today, hopefully some concrete will be showing up this week.

Larry

PS side note: grandson took some of that hay for his 4H project at our local fair (one slab), and seems I might have another customer (one of the judges of his project).


----------



## Hayjosh

Those are some greeeeeen bales!


----------



## r82230

Hayjosh said:


> Those are some greeeeeen bales!


36 hour hay again,  BUT I didn't get it all baled (dew came in to quick) . About 300 bales has gotten washed on Sat, Sun and again last night (it looks like again today). I think it's going to get tedded out and left, at this point. It was still green but damp and starting to mold, when I turned it over late yesterday afternoon. :angry:

Larry


----------



## r82230

A little update.

Concrete went in last Friday (40 foot of the length).





  








Barn 045




__
r82230


__
Aug 1, 2018








Siding on the south side, working on the west side today. Plan is to leave the north and east side open, until after asphalt is laid (next Monday is the plan).

Larry

Forgot the pictures 





  








Barn 047




__
r82230


__
Aug 1, 2018











  








Barn 046




__
r82230


__
Aug 1, 2018


----------



## somedevildawg

They don't give that 'Crete away do they....probably as much as the entire building process.
Looking real good....congrats


----------



## r82230

somedevildawg said:


> They don't give that 'Crete away do they....probably as much as the entire building process.
> Looking real good....congrats


$125 a yard, just shy of $9000, for the floor (with rat walls).

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg

Little less here but not by much.....


----------



## MrLuggs

Did you put vapor barrier down under the 'crete?


----------



## r82230

MrLuggs said:


> Did you put vapor barrier down under the 'crete?


Nope, equip storage, that is until I get to producing over 15,000 bales and run out of asphalt space (had to cut costs somewhere -_-).

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg

We can't get by without it.....and drain tile around it if possible.


----------



## somedevildawg

r82230 said:


> Nope, equip storage, that is until I get to producing over 15,000 bales and run out of asphalt space (had to cut costs somewhere -_-).
> 
> Larry


I've found that even with barrier, here, one should lay the bales on 2x material or mold will soon begin on the bottom bales, doesn't take much to get them off the floor to be ok.


----------



## r82230

Within 10' of three sides of building I'm 1' drop, 2' drop or 3' drop (at 20' it's more like 2', 4' and 5'). One end where it almost level, that I plan on making a 6" slope (10') away from building. Building also sits on gravel pile. The north side (1' slope side) has a creek about 150' away (runs parallel to shed), that is 25' - 30' below the shed's floor grade. After all my place (house) was built back when white folks ask Indians were to build (1856). Indian's told them, 'build on top of hill, water runs down'. Verses today's folk building in flood plain for some odd reason. 

I have had a 100 (500) year flood, creek was 12' above normal (6"-8"), not a drop of water in what we call a 'Michigan basement' (dirt floor) in the house (or any barn for that matter) and I am within couple miles of start of creek.

Larry

PS if any hay ever ends up on crete straw or pallets is the plan.


----------



## somedevildawg

Hey Larry, that's some purty yeller pipe....what's it used for?


----------



## r82230

somedevildawg said:


> Hey Larry, that's some purty yeller pipe....what's it used for?


Well, being I'm not the only one that will be driving in and out these roll up doors (a little pricer than sliders, but less freezing/wind slapping than the sliders too). Thought I might as well give'm a better fighting chance from damage.

Now as to the color, grandkids didn't like the idea of 'School Bus Yellow' and I was afraid of the higher price on JD yellow  (and possible higher repair cost ), so I ended up with cheaper NH yellow -_-.

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg

Ifn you'd a went with the JD yeller it woulda lasted twice as long


----------



## r82230

As far as grade, shed site has a slope of 3' on south, 5' on east and 2' on the north side (amount of slope in the first 10' form shed). These pictures are of the north side, at about 80' away grade is 6' below shed's floor (4-12 roof pitch, kind-of, gives it away). In another 200', grade is an addition 20' lower (but you would be in a year-around creek, just over your ankles right now). This creek is within 3 miles of headwaters. A few years ago I had a 100 (500??) year flood, creek was flooded at 10' higher than normal (which would still be 16' below shed's floor grade). The west side is level to grade (almost), plan is to have a 1' drop within the first 10' from building.





  








Barn 051




__
r82230


__
Aug 7, 2018











  








Barn 052




__
r82230


__
Aug 7, 2018








Got the floor grade sit (had about 8-10 yards too much 21AA, that they had to remove) and the first layer of asphalt laid yesterday (Monday), plan is to put finish layer of asphalt down on Thursday.





  








Barn 053




__
r82230


__
Aug 7, 2018











  








Barn 054




__
r82230


__
Aug 7, 2018








Only had to remove about 10 yards of sand for the concrete, along with the 8-10 yards of 21AA, I think I did pretty good, with the install/grade before building.  I only used the frontend bucket and no leveling/grading instrument(s). Sometimes it pays to be lucky, I guess. 

Larry

PS manage to sell the Amish two old wagon running gears and a corn binder. The running gears were old light 2-3 ton style. With a 14' deck with100 bales of hay, you had a full load on them, plus anything over 8-10 mph, was a swaying joy ride (which behind a horse won't be a problem, I do believe).


----------



## r82230

Finally got more than 1" of rain (haven't had that much rain since the beginning of May), so it tossed the asphalt guys off their other job. Instead of finishing my shed tomorrow, they came today  (being they can work undercover).

Putting down the top coat.





  








Barn 055




__
r82230


__
Aug 8, 2018








Almost done.




  








Barn 056




__
r82230


__
Aug 8, 2018








Finishing the rolling.




  








Barn 057




__
r82230


__
Aug 8, 2018








Now, to get the Amish back on the job site.

Larry

PS Looks like I might be doing a little custom ss baling for the asphalt company owner/operator.   But won't be a big enough job to pay the asphalt bill I'm afraid. :mellow:


----------



## Vol

Very, very nice. Asphalt looks very thick.

Regards, Mike


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Looking great Larry!


----------



## somedevildawg

Sob, still can't get pics to blow up.....is that asphalt over concrete? Damn it man......you drag a crew in off the interstate? Looks very nice......


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Nah dawg. Base coat / top coat on the asphalt side. Concrete only on the concrete side. Sweet hay shed for sure!


----------



## r82230

somedevildawg said:


> Sob, still can't get pics to blow up.....is that asphalt over concrete? Damn it man......you drag a crew in off the interstate? Looks very nice......


PA has it right, base / top. Asphalt guy does like a few other folks do, it's his 'off farm' job. He has a few beef cattle (Herfords, but I don't hold that against him -_-) and does 50-60 acres of hay.

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg

Damn it, I was just fixin to see if you could advance a brother a low interest loan . Shed is looking real nice.....


----------



## r82230

somedevildawg said:


> Damn it, I was just fixin to see if you could advance a brother a low interest loan .


I checked with Sandy (my loan officer at FCS), seems you might qualify for a loan as I did.  But she will probably insist on some paperwork from you (1040s in particular).  I told her you must be a pretty big operator & seem like a real dependable guy. After all you have a something like an 8 basket Krone tedder and I only have a 6 basket Krone.  I guess my word wasn't enough for Sandy, she was still kind of on the fence on loaning you any of FCS's funds. So I tossed out this tid-bit of info: I told her that it seems you have access to a pretty mean pecan pie (I've been told, seems one has never made it to Michigan YET). That convinced her in a heart beat to consider making you a loan (once the proper paperwork is completed). You are on your own as far as the interest rate and repayment plan however. 

Don't wait too long to apply, seems Sandy is getting ready to retire and I would like the pecan pie fresh & warm from the oven. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg

If i woulda learned about the power of women as quick as I learned about the power of pecan pie, I'd be a millionaire and wouldn't need the loan..... I can collateral the loan with some fig preserves, I'm just saying......like to sweeten the pot sorta thing  peach cobbler ain't bad either, but it's s tough ship.....
Btw, has anyone had the Chic-Fil-A peach milkshake.......to die for
Hopefully it's not a regional thing....everyone should get that opportunity


----------



## paoutdoorsman

I have not, but now I really want one. Hope we have them at ours. Just had a fresh peach sundae after dinner tonight.


----------



## somedevildawg

Don't let no grass grow under your feet Dana, it's very limited time here, still going tho.....had one yesterday and bought one for the freezer


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Had one of those peach milkshakes today Todd. You are correct... Fabulous!


----------



## Hayjosh

I’ve only just had my first Chic fil A this summer and it was quite good.


----------



## Vol

Hayjosh said:


> I've only just had my first Chic fil A this summer and it was quite good.


Hot waffle fries dipped in Polynesian sauce is a killer at Chic. Their soft drinks are always carbonated to perfection unlike other fast-food places.

Regards, Mike


----------



## r82230

Hayjosh said:


> I've only just had my first Chic fil A this summer and it was quite good.


Josh,

Was it here in Michigan? The peach milk shake has my mouth watering (and I haven't ever had one, YET). One of my favorite times of the year, fresh tomatoes, sweet corn and peaches. Toss in a little bacon/bread/lettuce, what a meal, making myself hungry. 

As far as the shed, hitting the home stretch, one door done, four to go, should be a wrap tomorrow (for the Amish).  I'll need to start the wiring project, sometime in the future, along with some landscaping. Some of the concrete is only 2 days old, I like to wait at least a week. On the east door (shown), I had them pour an extra 10', with a 12" slope, quite a climb into that door (4' - 5', within 40' of building)

The four fans are located above the east door (will use extension cords for short-term needs). They will be on timers by next season. 





  








Barn 055




__
r82230


__
Aug 16, 2018











  








Barn 056




__
r82230


__
Aug 16, 2018








Larry


----------



## somedevildawg

Lookin great Larry, now go get you one of them milkshakes before they're gone......


----------



## paoutdoorsman

That hay shed is the the bomb Larry! And hey, those peach milkshakes are so good I had to go have another one today.


----------



## r82230

somedevildawg said:


> Lookin great Larry, now go get you one of them milkshakes before they're gone......


Dawg, you got my mouth watering again, googled "Chick-fil-A" and found out there is one about 35 miles (52 minutes, thanks to city traffic :angry away. Hopefully, it is the right spelling for the joint, looks like a trip is involved soon. I normally don't like driving into metro areas, but for something highly recommended on HT (and peach flavored), gotta do it. 

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg

Gotta admit, it's kinda weird for me living in my little bubble. We've had Chik-Fil-A since way, way back.....they'd are an awesome company. You'll be pleasantly surprised how courteous the folks are that work for them....it's a prerequisite for employment, as are good grades. I think the first one opened here about 35 yrs ago, we have a brand new one in Tifton now, we could stand another.....everything about the establishment is top notch. From the employees to the food.... Including them peach shakes  get em for they gone....their lemonade is spot on as well, not a big fan but I like it for a change.


----------



## r82230

Well the Amish handed me the keys (of course I had to hand them a check too).





  








Barn 061




__
r82230


__
Aug 20, 2018











  








Barn-060.jpg




__
r82230


__
Aug 20, 2018











  








Barn 059




__
r82230


__
Aug 20, 2018











  








Barn 058




__
r82230


__
Aug 20, 2018











  








Barn 057




__
r82230


__
Aug 20, 2018








I do have the Amish coming back to install door openers, the 16' x 20' is a beast to open by hand.  Was going to hire another guy to install openers, but the Amish use the same supplier (go figure). Plus there won't be an cigarette butts left for the wife to see, with the Amish guys. 

I've started pulling wires to put electric in, timers/fans are wired at one end, plugged into an extension cord at other end. I've ordered a skid-steer man cage to work on wiring, moving the ladder (and climbing up to 20' eves), is a royal PITA (actual pain in the knees ).

Now to get one of my tractors back (throw-out bearing/clutch replacement), and get a weather break (from the high humidity, rain spits, like the 0.04" last night :angry, I'll put some 3rd & 4th cutting idiot bricks inside. 

It was a long process for certain, the landscaping will be a round-to-it job it seems.

Hope you enjoyed the trip (any non-tax deductible donations will be greatly appreciated, you can even make them out to FCS) .

Larry

PS I will always remember how I found out about Chick-Fill-A too, maybe the road trip this week won't be too late for the peach shakes.


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Very nice Larry, congrats again!


----------



## Vol

That is a great storage building Larry.....and I am anxious to see your new skid steer man cage. I hope you will post some pics. Is it factory or custom made?

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg

Very nice! Like the signage too....


----------



## r82230

Vol said:


> That is a great storage building Larry.....and I am anxious to see your new skid steer man cage. I hope you will post some pics. Is it factory or custom made?
> 
> Regards, Mike


As far as the shed, I forgot to thank HT folks (thanks girls and guys).  I used a lot of ideas/thoughts/questions in the creation/design of the shed. I started out thinking about a 48' x 64', with 16' eaves, with a dirt/gravel floor. It definitely morphed into something a lot bigger. 

HT folks mention stuff like: not putting doors in the middle on the ends, going taller (eves), wider, longer, asphalt floor, snow brakes (on roof), are all examples of things that were incorporated along the process. :wub: I probably even forgot some things, I not mentioning names, because I don't want to forget someone inadvertently.

So once again thanks to everyone on HT, that give and/or ask questions that spurred an input/design change or two.

Mike, As far as the man cage, factory made (can't believe I haven't purchased one before) and collapsible even. A lot safer than riding up in the bucket or just standing on the forks (don't ask who may have done that, more than once ). Heavy enough to hold more than two of me even!! Now, I do have a BIL that two of HIM might be pushing the weight limit. 

Plus my newest equipment addition goes a little higher than my tractors front end loaders, so this cage is even more important. This piece of equipment hasn't followed me home YET, waiting for some dealer prep work. Another story, in it's self, seems it was on a slow boat (boat made in China even -_-), equipment was manufactured in Italy (that's your first hint, second hint it is Mike10's lines of equipment). And I'm blaming HT folks for giving me the idea. <_<

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01F2MQPL8/ref=sspa_dk_detail_1?psc=1&pd_rd_i=B01F2MQPL8&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_p=a54d13fc-b8a1-4ce8-b285-d77489a09cf6&pf_rd_r=F8CWFS4X9S9W0W0KHGYB&pd_rd_wg=vzG8D&pf_rd_s=desktop-dp-sims&pf_rd_t=40701&pd_rd_w=aHiYf&pf_rd_i=desktop-dp-sims&pd_rd_r=6bb01083-a7c0-11e8-ad5d-f9d1f1abea37

Larry


----------



## r82230

somedevildawg said:


> Very nice! Like the signage too....


My wife and sons' work, came home last Friday to that, Amish were even in on the process. They almost let the 'cat out of the bag' a couple of times it seems.  One of the Amish wives was even involve on cutting the letters out (they are made of steel).

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg

Nice....when is the Tele suppose to arrive?


----------



## r82230

somedevildawg said:


> Nice....when is the Tele suppose to arrive?


Maybe early next week. Already took some pictures with Grandson, testing the seat. 

Larry


----------



## Vol

Larry, it won't be too much longer and you will be a Century farm I see.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayjosh

r82230 said:


> Josh,
> 
> Was it here in Michigan? The peach milk shake has my mouth watering (and I haven't ever had one, YET). One of my favorite times of the year, fresh tomatoes, sweet corn and peaches. Toss in a little bacon/bread/lettuce, what a meal, making myself hungry.
> 
> Larry


It was the Chik Fil A in Kalamazoo. I just ate there for my second time a few weeks ago, ordered my entire meal, only to remember we had discussed on HayTalk that I needed to get the peach milkshake! So when we left we went through the drive thru and got a peach milk shake and for sure it did not disappoint.

Then I got the hankering that I should open a Chik Fil A franchise, so looked online to see that it only costs $10,000 to open a franchise, and corporate pays for everything else (the real estate, construction, etc). However they take half the pre-tax profits and then some. They also require you to only work for them and no other jobs, and finally, it's extremely competitive to be awarded a franchise. You have a better chance of getting accepted to Harvard than you do being awarded a franchise, based on the numbers of applicants vs. acceptance rate. So I guess I'll remain a scientist/aspiring hay farmer.

That sure is a beautiful barn Larry. I'm glad I didn't have to pay for it though!


----------



## Hayjosh

Just ate at KZO Chic again today and per Vol's recommendation (I think it was his) did the polynesian dipping sauce with the waffle fries. Very good!

How Chic Fil A makes it into a barn thread is beyond me!


----------



## Draft Horse Hay

Hey --- I know this is an old thread but I'm in the planning stages right now for a new hay barn+ and wondered what the size specs on your building are. Length width height at eves and peak?

Looks like you're in MI so you must get a snow load. What is the building code snow load for your area? I'm not sure we could get by the building folks with trusses spanning what looks to be a pretty good distance. Forty feet?

Thanks for your help. Never enough covered space.


----------



## rjmoses

What kind of bales -- square or round?

I build a Farmtek hoop building 42x60 on a 5' pony wall with 14' 8x8's on the back wall so I could stack small squares from a 1037 bale wagon or put big rounds in. A 1037 needs about 15-16' to tip.

Right now, I'm only doing 5'x62" BR's which I stack edge to edge in a 8-7-6 tier. I can put about 200 in it.

Cost--about $18,000 including dirt work and rock for floor. Next to a tedder, this has been one of my best investments in hay. Zero waste.

Ralph


----------



## r82230

Draft Horse Hay said:


> Hey --- I know this is an old thread but I'm in the planning stages right now for a new hay barn+ and wondered what the size specs on your building are. Length width height at eves and peak?
> 
> Looks like you're in MI so you must get a snow load. What is the building code snow load for your area? I'm not sure we could get by the building folks with trusses spanning what looks to be a pretty good distance. Forty feet?


120' x 64' (clear span), eves 20', peak IDK around 31 - 32'. 4 -12 roof pitch, so 32' / 12 = 2.6667 * 4 = 10.66, plus 2x6 truss height, makes hair over 31', if I calculated right :huh:.

Could have went 72' wide and still had clear span (maybe next time ).

Started out thinking of going 16', then thought about stacking using either an accumulator or a stack wagon. Decided to go at least 18', checked on pricing to go 20', wasn't a lot more, but gave me a lot more clearance. After all can you really have a shed without enough height (or width/length I suppose ).

Engineered for local codes, but I don't know what the are in particular for snow loads (BTW,I'm in southeastern MI, not near the amount of snow as a couple hundred miles north or the UP, IDK, maybe 40-50" of snow a year here verses 250"+ up north). 72' is as wide of clear span, using wood trusses that is allowed around here I believe. Every 84'+ wide building that I have seen is not 84' of clear span, 72' is the widest I see, in MY area.

Shed wasn't complete before I back into a side, had to tell my wife I should of went for 72' wide. 

I can stack on edge 12 layers high (18'), machine stacking around 20,000 bale capacity, hand stacking well north of 20,000 SS bales. My goal is about 10K SS and 200 RB, with room for some equipment.

Larry


----------



## Draft Horse Hay

Thanks for the update/reply, Larry. I think or snow levels are close to yours (40-50 inch). They used to have a 90 lb/ft2 snowload from the building dept but now I think it's 120.

I think 72 ft clear span here would cause the building dept to call for back up.


----------



## Draft Horse Hay

Well -- it looks like I'm not getting a building up this year (again). Where does the time go (and the money)? I do have one more question for you, Larry. How far apart are the posts in your building? There seem to be a lot of posts (and trusses). In our area most are either 10 or 12 ft oc.


----------



## r82230

Draft Horse Hay said:


> I do have one more question for you, Larry. How far apart are the posts in your building?


8' on center for the posts (except for the doorways naturally), trusses on 4' centers BTW. The only 'do over' at this time, 72' wide, that extra 8' would have been nice. But then again, can you build a shed/barn/garage too big? -_- I can't park my truck & trailer crossways, if I leave them hooked up. I have to put it into one of the ends of the building (or on an angle from the side).

Larry


----------



## dunleavyjm

How does hay storage do on asphalt, is there any mold


----------



## endrow

dunleavyjm said:


> How does hay storage do on asphalt, is there any mold


We think it does well put down an inch of barley straw chaff then stack the DRY HAY. If the hay is not dry nothing will work


----------



## carcajou

endrow said:


> We think it does well put down an inch of barley straw chaff then stack the DRY HAY. If the hay is not dry nothing will work


Do you think if i shredded barley straw a few inches thick and then stacked 3x4 hay bales it would be as good as plastic? Sure would be easier also to drop ss hay bales from our NH bale wagon on straw, no risk of tearing the poly like i do now


----------



## r82230

dunleavyjm said:


> How does hay storage do on asphalt, is there any mold


No mold in my case on asphalt. Did a inadvertent test with a couple of bales on the concrete side, molded in a week.

Larry


----------

